# Which films do you rewatch?



## Mighty mouse (Jun 7, 2007)

and how often?
I own a bare 10 or so DVDs but every few months I get this craving.
No pattern to it just a need to watch a certain film. Even stranger is that they are not usually films I particularly liked (Independence Day, Queen of the Damned).

Perhaps I should just pay more attention the first time!


----------



## Thadlerian (Jun 7, 2007)

Certain Ghibli movies, like Castle in the Sky and Spirited Away I can watch over and over. Same with Fellowship of the Ring SE, while as for the other two, I haven't managed to watch the whole SEs even once.


----------



## Pyan (Jun 7, 2007)

The _*Star Wars*_ films - all of them, including the prequels.

*Men in Black* I & II 

_*Lord of the Rings*_ I, II & III

I tend to watch most films at least twice - it's amazing what you see that you missed the first time around.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my...so very many....it also depends on my mood...

Red Dawn
Wisdom
Starship Troopers
Star Wars
Any [SIZE=-1]Errol Flynn[/SIZE] (spelling--you know, the pirate dude!), Mel Gibson, Chuck Norris, Clint Eastwood, Steven Seagal or Van Damme action flick from before 2000. 
Anything with John Wayne or Bruce Willis in it.
Any zombie flick made before 2000.
Mad Max, all of them (obviously already mel gibson, but these movies I love--even the crappy one with Tina Turner.
Evil Dead, Rocky Horror Picture Show
Proof (I love that movie)
Aliens
Dusk Till Dawn
Evolution
Pretty much any cartoon..and yes, I mean any cartoon, even the Great Gazoo and Grape Ape all the way to Kim Possible and Vampire Hunter D and Inuyasha. But those aren't really movies. 

It actually takes a lot for me to get around to watching a 'new' movie and actually paying attention to it. Most of my DVD's are old movies. I go to the theater, but rarely buy them afterwords...Grindhouse is one I will be buying, mabye The Number 23 (not sure yet).


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 7, 2007)

Ah, OK, let's see...

Lord of the Rings, all three of course.
Silent Hill
The Grudge
The Ring
Hot Fuzz (when it's released on DVD (already seen it twice at the cinema))
Howl's Moving Castle
Warrior King! (Awesome film)
Night Watch
The Matrix (first one only)

I agree with Dusty about zombie films...especially the old ones like Evil Dead, Dawn of the Dead, Return of the Living Dead...fantastic.
Oh, and Dusk Til Dawn! Now there's a film from my childhood, I haven't seen that in a while...but I watched it quite a lot when younger.

Probably many more, but as usual when asked to name something, the brain invariably goes blank...


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jun 7, 2007)

I to can watch all three Lord of the Rings movies, Back to the Future (the first is the best) I can re watch Shawshank Redemption, love that movie, Life as a House (and I still cry when I watch it) House of Sand and Fog (bit of a house thing going here)
*HAPPY I have Hot Fuzz on DVD *(fell of a truck, havnt seen it yet but my son loved it) Plus who could not love Shaun of the Dead. 
Actually I think I can pretty much watch most movies again but only a few again and again and again etc.  Memento was one I had to watch a couple of times, you learn a little bit more each time.


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 7, 2007)

Lord of the Rings
The Usual Suspects
will get Hot Fuzz when I can 
The Matrix
Rush Hour
Shawshank Redemption

and probably lots of others I can't remember at the moment


----------



## Connavar (Jun 7, 2007)

The Maxtrix I    i have seen atleast 10-12 times. 
Clint Eastwood  any of his westerns. The Good,the Bad and the Ugly being the most watched.
Any Bruce Lee movie
Any Jet Li movie(minus hollywood crap)
Any Jack Chan movie(minus hollywood crap like medalion)
Mad Max movies
Memento
Godfather I,II
Scarface
Serpico
Casablanca   Humprey Bogart is the coolest ever.
Braveheart
Old Boy
Sixth Sense
Blade I,II
Sin City


----------



## ScottSF (Jun 8, 2007)

The Matrix (all)
Star Wars (all)
LOTR (all)
X-men (All) 
Serenity
12 Monkeys
7 Samurai
V for Vendetta
Brain Candy
Schizopolis
Batman Begins
Ride With the Devil
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Temptation of a Monk
Charulatta
Contact

(movies I used to watch a lot but have pretty much retired)
Electric Dreams, Time Bandits, Manhunter, Leolo, Akira, Labyrinth and Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## AphroditeMSC (Jun 8, 2007)

Last of the Mohicans
Fifth Element
In the Name of the Father
The Labyrinth
The Princess Bride
Underworld (1&2)
Willow (!!)
The Snapper
The Van
Terminator (1 only)
Flight of the Navigator
Harry Potter (all of them)
Van Damme movies!  *Drool*

I can guarantee that there's loads more, I just can't think of them right now!


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 8, 2007)

More than I can recall, actually, depending on how far back you want to go (some I used to watch so often I could nearly quote the entire film, but only watch again very great once in a while now). Some of those which come to mind right off though, are:

*The Lion in Winter*
*The Lord of the Rings* (extended version set)
*George Romero films*
*Requieum for a Heavyweight*
*West Side Story*
*The Miracle Worker*
*Fiddler on the Roof*
*Night of the Hunter*
darned near any film with Lon Chaney, Sr.
quite a few films with Boris Karloff -- horror, comedy, crime drama, you name it
ditto for Bela Lugosi, Edward G. Robinson, James Cagney, the Marx Bros., Buster Keaton, Charlie Chaplin, Katherine Hepburn, Audrey Hepburn.... quite a few others
*The Hunchback of Notre Dame* (with Charles Laughton)
most of the old Universal horror films (I grew up with these as _my_ Mother Goose, and I still love 'em, with all their flaws....)
a fair number of films by Alfred Hitchcock (I especially like his early films)
*The Haunting* (1963)
*Death Takes a Holiday* (1934)
several films by Mario Bava (especially Black Sunday) and Lucio Fulci (now that they've -- largely -- been released in restored form... which means they make a lot more sense than they ever did before)
*Suspiria*
*The Uninvited*..... oh, dear, too many titles are coming to mind.

And, if you include television:

_The Prisoner_ series
_I, Claudius_
(the original) _Outer Limits_ (at least a fair chunk of)
_The Twilight Zone_ (original and the 1985-89 revival, but mostly the first season there)....


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 8, 2007)

I tend to rewatch stuff that has left me pondering after the first viewing. 

Currently my 'to rewatch list' consists of *Until The End Of The World*, *The Fountain *and all episodes of *Twin Peaks*. It's going to take a while....


----------



## Triceratops (Jun 8, 2007)

Blast from the Past (and I don't know why)
The God's Must be Crazy one and two
Close Encounters
Little Nicky
Jurassic Park/s
Waterboy
Galaxy Quest
Demolition Man (cause of Sandy)
Toy Story
Finding Nemo
Rush Hour
Shanghi Noon
Mighty Joe Young  (both)
Men in Black I and II


Tri


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 8, 2007)

AphroditeMSC said:


> Last of the Mohicans
> Fifth Element
> In the Name of the Father
> The Labyrinth
> ...



Oh, I totally forgot about those! I loooooooooooove flight of the navigator, secret of nyhm, the original king arthur cartoon, original snow white, um...wow....



j. d. worthington said:


> *The Lord of the Rings* (extended version set)
> 
> (the original) _Outer Limits_ (at least a fair chunk of)
> _The Twilight Zone_ (original and the 1985-89 revival, but mostly the first season there)....



I can't watch LOTR the second time....I just can't seem too....same with Narnia...but I read and re-read the books all the time. I have no idea why that is.

And same, I still watch outer limits, twilight zone, and I find that I enjoy them more when they are episodes I have already seen. Same with XFiles, Angel, Charmed, Tales from the Crypt, and Masters of Horror (newer, but so worth it!)

Yeah, I rarely sleep. If Im not on here or working, Im watching the 10 pm to  8 am reruns, then I sleep for a few hours. Horrible!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, yeah, Flight of the Navigator! One of my all-time favourite films. Fantastic. 
Oh, and yeah, it has to be the extended Lord of the Rings for me, too.
And Jurassic Park, how could I forget!


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 8, 2007)

Why isn't BladeRunner on anyones list?

I actually got out Casablanca for tonight's movie. Sometimes you get tired of the modern epics and want to go back to the classic film noir.

But my normal list would include;
BladeRunner
Alien
Star Wars IV, V & VI
GalaxyQuest
Fifth Element
and lots of others I can't think of right now.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 8, 2007)

These are the good ones I rewatch:

Hackers
Ghost in the shell
phonebooth
Lord of the rings (all3)
going to america (okay anything with Eddie Murphy)

Then the bad ones:

Lost in space
The mummy
Alien vs predator
Eurotrip

Actually I have seen lots of movies two or three times...


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 8, 2007)

How could I forget the Princess Bride! 
And Flight of the Navigator is still awesome


----------



## Happy Joe (Jun 8, 2007)

Rewatchability is a prime concern when I purchase a movie.
Rather than trying to figure out which ones I watch most often, here is a list of those currently waiting to be refiled;
King Arther
The Medallion
Narnia
Apocalypto
Night at the Museum
Doom
Prisoner of Askaban
Smokin Aces
Unleashed
Princess Bride
Sahara (w/ H. Bogart)
Attack of the Clones
XXX
Underworld
Underworld evolution
Willow

Friends regularly stop by for popcorn and a movie. So my rewatch interval is a little more random than most.  I have found that about 1/4 of my library gets watched rarely and the rest get cycled through irregularly.  New movies usually get watched a couple of times then go through a period of hibernation.
Enjoy!


----------



## Connavar (Jun 8, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Why isn't BladeRunner on anyones list?
> 
> I actually got out Casablanca for tonight's movie. Sometimes you get tired of the modern epics and want to go back to the classic film noir.
> 
> ...


 

Cause Bladerunner is prolly the most overrated movie ever.......


Specially after having read the book which they raped the story to make a good visual movie with so called "deep" story (for hollywood SF anyway)....


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd go with the book over the film. Bladerunner may have been groundbreaking in many ways, but I don't watch it frequently. 
I also rewatch Underworld for the comedic value


----------



## Connavar (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah its good to see there is someone that thinks the movie isnt all that,specially when there are many people here that think its holy.....

Even though i like most Harrison Ford movies and i have never wanted to rewatch Bladerunner.

I have seen all his other films x20 each except his new crappy ones


----------



## Tillane (Jun 8, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Why isn't BladeRunner on anyones list?
> 
> I actually got out Casablanca for tonight's movie. Sometimes you get tired of the modern epics and want to go back to the classic film noir.
> 
> ...


All of the above, plus:

Oldboy
Kill Bill 1
Spiritied Away
Casshern
Strange Days
Hot Fuzz (3 times so far; many more when it hits DVD on mon)
LA Confidential
Casablanca (oh, but it's true...)
Usual Suspects
Ran
Yojimbo
Desperado
Tron


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 8, 2007)

Tom Tykwerie Prinzessin und der Krieger
***********

LA Confidential
MEMENTO
I can keep watching Leslie Nielsen as Lt Drebin


----------



## Tillane (Jun 8, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> MEMENTO


YES! Why didn't _I_ think of that?


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 9, 2007)

I watch LotR (all three) over and over again, same with the origanal saga of SW. Princess Bride, how could someone not watch that over and over again...Back to the Future (all) I have seen a few times (mainly on TV) but I would watch the first two a couple of times. Dead Poets Society, Good Morning Vietnam I watch over and over same with Good Will Hunting. (There seems to be a lot of Robin Williams films on that list of mine)


----------



## 2nddan (Jun 9, 2007)

Most of the ones I will re-watch have already been mentioned; _Jurassic Park_, all the _Spiderman_ and _X-Men_ fliks, _Waterworld_ and _The Postman_, _Independence Day_, any and all the _Star Trek_ films.
A couple that probably won't get much mention at this forum are _Unfaithful_ and _A Walk On The Moon_, both with the lovely and talented Diane Lane. I have them on DVD and VHS, yet I will still watch the censored versions when they show up on TNT, TBS or my local FOX affiliate.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 10, 2007)

I forgot about all the kids movies I love to watch like Finding Nemo and all that. Add them to my list.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 10, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Cause Bladerunner is prolly the most overrated movie ever.......



Wow. Blade Runner over-rated and yet you watch The Matrix over and over again? 

I agree that the book is brilliant, but I believe Ridley Scott's Blade Runner stands as a work of art in its own right. I think Conn that you and I belong to different genres. Alas, what CGI has done to the young movie goers.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 10, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> I Alas, what CGI has done to the young movie goers.


 
Someone after my own heart. I haven't been impressed by special effects more than 3 or 4 times in my entire life. The movie got to have more substance than CGI. *Bladerunner* was moody, dismal, and scary. It shied away from the cheery, Gene Roddenberry world of the the future where humanity has solved all it's problems and is out exploring just for the Hell of is. It portrays a bleak world that might possibly come true. Granted it's much different that the book but that doesn't make it less of a classic. Rarely do movies capture the essense of the book. The best ones are inspired by the written work.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 10, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Wow. Blade Runner over-rated and yet you watch The Matrix over and over again?
> 
> I agree that the book is brilliant, but I believe Ridley Scott's Blade Runner stands as a work of art in its own right. I think Conn that you and I belong to different genres. Alas, what CGI has done to the young movie goers.




Hehe so if liked Matrix you assume i liked only cause of CGI?

Thats very funny. 


I disliked Maxtrix 2 cause of the lame CGI.....


I liked Matrix cause it was a nice idea with the hole machine vs humans thing.

I never said Bladerunner was bad, its just nothing that great.

Yeah sure i have even less respect for it as good movie after i saw how dumbed down typical hollywood SF it is after reading the original story.


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 10, 2007)

Personally I think that nearly all Hollywood movies are "dumbed down" because that are made for people who are too lazy to pick up a book and use their imagination. *Bladerunner*, standing by itself, was a pretty interesting movie. I am please to meet someone else who believes that *The* *Matrix* did not need a sequel and that what was presented was very week.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 10, 2007)

I was only impressed by the first one cause it had interesting idea. Sure the action scenes was cool but i liked the idea of the movie alot cause it something new in hollywood, usually their SF suck.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 10, 2007)

The movies I will watch over and over again...in no particular order:

A League of Their Own*
Zoolander*
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Pretty in Pink* 
All the President's Men*
Close Encounters of the Third Kind*
Road House 
LA Confidential
Bull Durham*
The Abyss*
Galaxy Quest*
Gone With the Wind*
King Kong (the original)
Rattle and Hum*
Manhunter (much better than the remake, Red Dragon)*
All About Eve
A Hard Day's Night
The Magic Christian
Mulholland Falls
Planet of the Apes (the original)*
The Godfather
Anne of the Thousand Days
The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie*
Good Night and Good Luck*
The Princess Diaries 
Never Say Never Again
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*
In and Out

*I own either on DVD or VHS


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 11, 2007)

littlemissattitude said:


> The movies I will watch over and over again...in no particular order:
> 
> The Day the Earth Stood Still
> Close Encounters of the Third Kind*
> ...


 
If you add: 2001
Dune
The Howling
All of the Star Trek Films
Conan the Barbarian
and a fair sampling of Spagetti westerns and Quintin Tarentino, you've got most of my list.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 11, 2007)

I knew I missed something..._2001_ should be on that list, and probably _Pulp Fiction_, although I haven't seen that one in awhile.  I think the only Star Trek film that I really watch over and over is _The Voyage Home_, just because it is so funny.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 12, 2007)

littlemissattitude said:


> The movies I will watch over and over again...in no particular order:
> 
> A League of Their Own*
> Zoolander*
> ...



Pretty in Pink but not Breakfast Club? Shall we start a thread on Molly Ringwald?


----------



## Quokka (Jun 12, 2007)

My wife owns a few DVD's but I own exactly One. A copy of _The Court Jester_ brought for me by a family member as it's a childhood favourite. I tend not to buy dvds even of movies I've enjoyed as I'm not one to rewatch movies often.

Having said that when we get a new release dvd I often pick up a few older ones for when I'm up late, which include: 

Most science fiction movies, particularly the older ones like Forbidden Planet, When World's Collide etc.

I've watched _The Princess Bride_ several times and would happily sit through it again. Some other's:

Groundhog Day
The Court Jester 
Robin Hood (30's version)
I mightn't hire them but any of the Pixar films or other good CGI one's like Shrek are good for a rewatch
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Snatch
Pulp Fiction
Hercules Returns
Lethal Weapon Series
Alien, Aliens
Science/Space documentries (I keep hoping some of it will sink in) 
Monty Python Movies 
After seeing it 100's of times I wouldn't hire out _The Great Escape_ but It's the sort of film I'd stop to watch a few minutes of while flicking (I'm a medically diagnosed compulsive remote flicker ) and end up watching the whole film.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 12, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Pretty in Pink but not Breakfast Club? Shall we start a thread on Molly Ringwald?



Yeah, I'm not much of a fan of _The Breakfast Club_.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 12, 2007)

Quokka said:


> Science/Space documentries (I keep hoping some of it will sink in)



A fantastic doco series from the BBC is *The Planets*, all about our efforts at planetary exploration. It's very well done and I have watched it a few times over. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (Jun 12, 2007)

The crow, the crow wicked prayer (but I skip the first few mins), Bram Stoker's Dracula (Gary Oldman is a very good dracula), The devil's Advocate, the green mile, K-PAX, The Matrix (just the first one), V for Vendetta and Spy game.


----------



## Kostmayer (Jun 12, 2007)

The Manchurian Candidate (The Original) - Fave film ever
Carlitos Way
Forbidden Planet


----------



## steve12553 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kostmayer said:


> The Manchurian Candidate (The Original) - Fave film ever
> Carlitos Way
> Forbidden Planet


I forgot about *Forbidden Planet*. I had it on VHS and now on DVD and I'm still looking for a copy of the original cut. Wonderful movie for something as old as I am. Wonderful story and believable special effects.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 13, 2007)

Gothic_Angelica said:


> The crow, the crow wicked prayer (but I skip the first few mins), Bram Stoker's Dracula (Gary Oldman is a very good dracula), The devil's Advocate, the green mile, K-PAX, The Matrix (just the first one), V for Vendetta and Spy game.


K pax,good call,GA.
Bit underrated that one


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 13, 2007)

Wierd how you never think about this, but yeah... there are movies I watch over and over and over, on DVD or any time I surf by them on TV...

The Godfather
The Godfather II
Casino (I see this about 4 times a year)
Last of the Mohicans
Braveheart
Goodfellas
Trading Places
28 Days Later
61*
Nightmare on Elmstreet (Any one. I have the NIghtmare Collection.)
It
V
8 Below

As for cartoons, I try and watch Robotech- Macross, Southern Cross, Invid, etc. at least once a year. As for TV, I regularly watch my Sanford and Son and All In The Family DVD's.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (Jun 13, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> K pax,good call,GA.
> Bit underrated that one


 
I love it, I first watched it with a friend and I was hooked. I was thinking about reading the book, I think its part of a triology by someone (can't remember who though)

Gothic x


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 13, 2007)

Gothic_Angelica said:


> I love it, I first watched it with a friend and I was hooked. I was thinking about reading the book, I think its part of a triology by someone (can't remember who though)
> 
> Gothic x


 
The name is Gene Brewer, and apparently it's no longer a trilogy, but a tetralogy (or perhaps a trilogy with an appended novel -- a new trilogy beginning, perhaps?):

K-PAX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Annie (Jun 13, 2007)

Sommersby, it _always has me in tears! _
LOTR's. _Love those movies._
Phantom of the Opera, Moulin Rouge, _I'm a sucker for Musicals._
The Last Samurai, _love this movie._
Walk the Line, _"You got me all fired up!" Mmmmmmmm _


----------



## Steve Jordan (Jun 14, 2007)

Short answer: All of 'em!

If I buy them, it's because I'll be rewatching them.  And I have over a hundred movies, 4 out of 5 Star Trek series, and 7 TV series (not counting my wife's collection).


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 17, 2007)

If I like a movie I'll watch it again, although I generally like some time to pass between viewings.. I didn't have that with The Incredibles, though, which is pretty rare for me..

But a movie I've watched several times now and that I didn't see mentioned is One flew over the Cuckoo's nest, and I must say that surprised me, because I think it's one of the best movies made...

Oh, and Kubrick's The Shining I haven't seen mentioned either, nor the Exorcist, for that matter... What's up guys? No Horror fans here? 

P.S. One of my absolute favorites is The Seven Samurai.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jun 17, 2007)

The shining,sure thing
The grudge
the Ring
bear rewatching
OO
what's that behind me
Oh,no it's


----------



## ilthaniel (Jun 17, 2007)

Uhm... my apologies to all the people who actually *did* post Horror in their posts... I must've been blind...


----------



## Sibeling (Jun 17, 2007)

I usually rewatch only comedies because I'm afraid to watch horror films again (could hardly gather my courage to wath them once  ) and detectives are not as interesting when you know the outcome. My current favourite comedies are Shaun of the Dead and The Frighteners. 

I also like to rewatch sci-fi films because I like CGI, and occasionally action films if there are good fights and car chases.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 28, 2007)

ilthaniel said:


> But a movie I've watched several times now and that I didn't see mentioned is One flew over the Cuckoo's nest, and I must say that surprised me, because I think it's one of the best movies made...



One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest is definitely a great movie, Jack's best. And the book, which is better ofcourse, (but books always are), is worth reading several times.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 28, 2007)

By the way, just watching The Matrix for the first time in a while. I agree that the sequels stunk, but the first one, while a nice idea, isn't doing much for me either. To quote "prolly (is that a word?) the most overrated movie ever......."


----------



## jackokent (Jun 28, 2007)

I love Nightmare before Christmas and often have it just playing in the back ground.

My other constantly re-watched films are:
Mummy
Eric the Viking
The Gods must be Crazy
Supergrass (by the Young ones Team)


----------



## Wyrm Publishing (Jun 28, 2007)

A lot of overlap with what's already posted, but one I don't think I've seen mentioned in Repo Man.


----------



## manephelien (Jun 29, 2007)

Lord of the Rings (EEs only, but all three)
Star Wars OT and occasionally PT
The Abyss
X-men 1 and 2

Non-SF:
A Walk on the Moon

Guilty pleasure:
Dirty Dancing


----------



## 2nddan (Jun 30, 2007)

manephelien said:


> ...A Walk on the Moon...



Truly, a person of taste and quality. 
This is my favorite film of all times.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 30, 2007)

ilthaniel said:


> Oh, and Kubrick's The Shining I haven't seen mentioned either, nor the Exorcist, for that matter... What's up guys? No Horror fans here?



The Shining is OK, but it just doesn't measure up to the book (the book I can read again and again...)
The Exorcist is all right, but not one I feel particularly inclined to rewatch loads of times. Although the scene where she crabwalks down the stairs is great 
I'm a big horror fan...I especially love zombie films, as I said previously, I could watch them again and again (especially the Evil Dead films, and the old films like Dawn of the Dead. Fantastic ) And there are a few recent horror films like The Ring, The Grudge and Silent Hill that I like to rewatch, just for certain moments like the ending of The Ring with the tv etc.


----------



## Stone (Jul 2, 2007)

When i was younger it was Highlander, Star Trek II, Mad Max, Star Wars and a film called Salute of the Jugger (Rutger Hauer was in it but haven't watched that in ages).  Never tired of these, but back then i would watch anything, unlike now when my time is limited so have to be more careful with my choices


----------



## violentshadows (Jul 4, 2007)

I most generally re-watch old post-apocolyptic movies like the mad max series, bronx, escape from the bronx, and other cheap italian mad max knock offs. the list goes on..

other movies include:
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, I have seen this at least 10 times, and still draw new meanings and sympolisms from it every time
Dead end Drive in (awsome old Aussie cult classic)
Dead Man
Boondock saints
water world
the Patriot 
etc etc etc


----------



## areader (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok...I'm happy to watch Breakfast Club...might be the music and the eighties feel to it, nothing like nostalgia.  

Classics with Audrey Hepburn, Yul Brenner..

Girl Interrupted (Angelina Jolie). 
Rebecca, To Kill a Mockingbird, A Clockwork Orange, 

And many already on the list.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 5, 2007)

You would watch To Kill A Mockingbird more then once? I thought it was worse then the book.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 6, 2007)

I have several movies that get tossed into the DVD player frequently -

*Van Helsing
Highlander
The Cutting Edge* 

those are the big three.

After that - anything with Christopher Lambert or Hugh Jackman goes in.  Then L&O:SVU or House DVDs.  Sometimes a Hugh Laurie movie - depends on what mood I'm in.


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 6, 2007)

Journey to the Center of the Earth
The Birds
The Time Machine
The Day the Earth Stood Still
Them
The Thing
National Treasure
The Road Warrior
Conan the Barbarian
Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


Tri


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 6, 2007)

I think possibly for the rest of my life every couple of years I'll rewatch Lord of the Rings.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 6, 2007)

*white palace*,Susan S and James Spader
don't laugh :City of Angels with Nick Cage

*AI *steve Spielberg


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 6, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> You would watch To Kill A Mockingbird more then once? I thought it was worse then the book.


 
I certainly have... I find that it grows with repeated viewings, with new levels each time around....


----------



## stinking_dylan (Jul 25, 2007)

Films I rewatch the most;
Amelie
magnolia
requiem for a dream
Fear and loathing in las vegas
dawn of the dead
Lucio Fulcis Zombi 2 and The Beyond
alien
Dario Argentos Suspiria and Deep Red
hellraiser
blair witch project
donnie darko
Ingmar Bergmans films (various ones)
Show me Love (Lucas Moodyson)

I haven't had time to buy new DVDs lately, but I reckon Pan's Labyrinth is going to get a lot of rewatches when I get it.  Also Aronofskys new film 'the fountain', even though I haven't seen it, I reckon I'm going to love it.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2007)

Top of the list would be Flight of Dragons that I've been watching since I was in school, only now it's a sleek DVD copy not a ginormous video cassette.

Lord of the Rings just added itself to the list and I watch Nightmare Before Christmas on Christmas Eve.

To Kill A Mockingbird gets watched at least once a year as I love both the book and the film. The same for Ben Hur.

Baraka and Fantasia as well as Disney's Beauty & The Beast even it's far and away from the fairy tale.

Moby Dick with Patrick Stewart, Bram Stoker's Dracula, the old black & white Nosferatu and the recent Shadow of the Vampire.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 25, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> To Kill A Mockingbird gets watched at least once a year as I love both the book and the film.


 
Me too. Only just picked up the DVD (for two bucks,bargain) but haven't gotten around to watching it in glorious DVD quality yet. Must remedy that...


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2007)

Culhwch ... It's very good on DVD. 

I think I watched it three days straight when I was given the DVD as a gift by my dad who's a lawyer and always liked Atticus Finch.

It's an absolutely wonderful movie with the most memorable characters, most of them elegantly understated to boot.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Jul 25, 2007)

Stand By Me
The Lost Boys
Star Wars original trilogy (not the prequels)
Little Shop of Horrors (original)
Aliens
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (original)
Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 25, 2007)

Plan 9 is very good indeed. I got a boxed set of his movies and watch them whenever I feel down.

And yes to the first Aliens movie and the original Star Wars trilogy. I also have a huge fondness for the old Sinbad movies and all those B grade movies with extra large animals in them.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 25, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> I certainly have... I find that it grows with repeated viewings, with new levels each time around....


Mockingbird's a classic and a wonderful film IMO.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 29, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> To Kill A Mockingbird gets watched at least once a year as I love both the book and the film. The same for Ben Hur.


 
Nesa... have you seen the silent* Ben Hur*? It's been restored, with the original two-strip technicolor sequences and such... nifty film, if you ever have a chance to see it.....


----------



## Briareus Delta (Aug 3, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> I also have a huge fondness for the old Sinbad movies and all those B grade movies with extra large animals in them.


 
Me too. And Ray Harryhausen rules!


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 3, 2007)

Briareus Delta said:


> Me too. And Ray Harryhausen rules!


 
Indubitably!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 3, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> I watch Nightmare Before Christmas on Christmas Eve.



Oh, I love that film!

And is it wrong that I find Jack Skellington decidedly alluring? 



Briareus Delta said:


> Little Shop of Horrors (original)



Ah, another film I love! How can I keep forgetting these fantastic films?

"Feed me, Seymour! Feed me now!" Brilliant


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 6, 2007)

The films that have endless re-watchability for me are "Blues Brothers" and "Withnail and I". I think having a great soundtrack is an important part of making a film re-watchable.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 6, 2007)

I'll second the Blues Brothers and also The Crow & Bladerunner.


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 6, 2007)

Fried Egg said:


> The films that have endless re-watchability for me are "Blues Brothers" and "Withnail and I". I think having a great soundtrack is an important part of making a film re-watchable.


For the same reason as *the Blues Brothers*, throw in anything by Quintin Tarentino. He pay a lot of attention to the soundtracks in his films. *Pulp Fiction* and the *Kill Bill* set especially.


----------



## Fried Egg (Aug 6, 2007)

steve12553 said:


> For the same reason as *the Blues Brothers*, throw in anything by Quintin Tarentino. He pay a lot of attention to the soundtracks in his films. *Pulp Fiction* and the *Kill Bill* set especially.


Yeah, I've watched 'Pulp Fiction' many times.


----------



## Gio (Aug 6, 2007)

Same here, Pulp Fiction. 

Also, more recently, Lucky Number Slevin. And Snatch.


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 6, 2007)

JD ... no I have not. I love Ben Hur and will try and see if it can be found.

Hoopy ... Definitely not. I think Jack is very alluring too.

Briareus Delta ... those Sinbad movies are something else. I don't care what they can do with CGI nowadays; I love these.

GOLLUM ... the Crow .... you too???


----------



## murphy (Aug 6, 2007)

I *read* Science Fiction/Fantasy.   The movies too often don't match up to the books.   So, I watch over and over again (with tissues at hand):

A Man for All Seasons
Steel Magnolias
Fried Green Tomatoes
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Lion in Winter


----------



## Tillane (Aug 6, 2007)

_To Kill A Mockingbird_ is a terrific movie (and book).

On a different tack altogether, I've recently been rewatching Kieslowski's _Three Colours_ trilogy.  Simply magnificent.


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2007)

Well – Deep breath! 

K – Pax
Donnie Darko
Lilo and Stitch (I know, I know)
The Devils Backbone 
Serenity
Spirited away
Memoirs of a Geisha
House of flying daggers, Fearless ect ect
Battle Angel Alita
The Life Aquatic
Groundhog Day (Amusing parallels) 
Pans Labyrinth
Blade Runner
Drop Dead Fred

There is more I know it!!

Anything Tim Burton is the most watched though (Bit of a mixed bag really, watch a film ever Sunday night and swap each week for my wife’s choice – City of Angels or Meet Joy black usually – The horror!!!!)


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got to admit to not having seen Meet Joe Black... was somewhat curious, but then I've heard so much from various people whose critical opinions I've learned to trust, that I'm at best very leery of that one now. I don't really see the point of a remake of *Death Takes a Holiday* that is more than twice as long; that film was such a wonderfully pithy mixture of pathos, romance, horror, comedy, and wistfulness that I'm afraid it would be rather difficult to beat.....


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2007)

How do you think I feel JD, she makes me watch it! Over and over again! Another’s Troy with it’s hideous over-acting! But that’s only the small part of my woe’s, she guilt trips me into cuddling while watch such films as ‘gasp’ the princes bride, the ice princes, Legally Blond, save the last dance and such horror as high school musical!!!!! The horror JD, the – Horror!!!!! Help


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 9, 2007)

LOL. Jack... I learned a loooong time ago not to get in the middle of something like that. To take a quote from *Blazing Saddles* (now, who ever thought I'd be quoting Mel Brooks?): "Son... you're on your own....."


----------



## bruno-1012 (Aug 9, 2007)

In no particular order of preference:

I Know Where I'm Going
Whisky Galore
The Maggie
Only the Lonely
Harvey
Sabrina
The Apartment
The Quiet Man
Down Periscope
Emma (Kate Beckinsale version)
Charade
Father Goose
Mansfield Park
Pride and Prejudice (BBC 1995 series)
People Will Talk
Amelie
My Fair Lady
Jack and Sarah
Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Laydee_S (Aug 11, 2007)

There is only one movie I love watching over and over again, and never get bored of. It a bollywood movie, and I love it, its called 'Vivah - the journey from engagement to marriage' awww . . .


----------



## Dexter (Aug 11, 2007)

bruno-1012: The Quiet Man, Father Goose, and My Fair Lady...watched 'em many a time myself.

I would add Twister, the Jason Bourne movies, the Alien movies, and Rio Bravo. To a lesser degree I also watch Independance Day, Armageddon, the Lord of the Rings, Brendan Fraser's Mummy movies, and the X-Men movies quite a bit.


----------



## IMPERIAL.?????? (Aug 11, 2007)

every film i have watched so far in my 14 yers of life......exept for the avatior urgh that was boring


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 11, 2007)

_High School Musical_?
Oh, Jack, you poor thing...my friends practically tied me to a chair to force me to watch that monstrosity. I had to have a drink in my hand just to so I could make it to the end. *Shudders* And I hear there's a _High School Musical 2_ coming out soon. Oh, they're going to make me watch that one as well! *Bangs her head against the nearest wall*

Oh, here's one I forgot (I knew I'd keep thinking of these things) _Howl's Moving Castle_. Love that film.


----------



## Tillane (Aug 12, 2007)

In a similar vein, Hoopy, Film4 have been showing the brilliant _Princess Mononoke_ recently.  And I've only watched it the twice.  This week.


----------



## Jack (Aug 12, 2007)

‘Oh, Jack, you poor thing...’

There’s a second one!! Hear no evil! It could be worse, it could be – Practical magic or What dreams may come! Every time that is said a scriptwriter dies. 

*Bangs her head against the nearest wall*

Want company?

’Oh, here's one I forgot (I knew I'd keep thinking of these things) Howl's Moving Castle. Love that film.’

Good taste! Hayao is always good. Another is Akira and even if not completely understandable is X.


----------



## pixymiss (Aug 26, 2007)

i watch anything with Johnny Depp in over and over.... mmm 

Lost Boys i like too! and any Anime.........


----------



## Talysia (Aug 26, 2007)

I definitely agree with Howl's Moving Castle.  In fact, anything Miyazaki/Ghibli.  There are lots of animes that I could watch over again, too.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2007)

I rarely watch movies, prefering to read, but I would always re-watch Tale of Two Cities, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome & One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest.  I really enjoyed The Breakfast Club, one of the few films around without too much swearing.   In the Breakfast Club I only recall hearing one four letter swear word and yet it was in context with the story...


----------



## xiaozhi (Aug 31, 2007)

喜欢有美女的电影


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 31, 2007)

xiaozhi said:


> 喜欢有美女的电影


 
Hmmm. Unfortunately, it could be that the software here isn't geared to the characters you used. Could you find a transliteration to another alphabet? I'm curious as to what the title of the film you mentioned was....

Oh, and as I don't believe I've made your acquaintance yet... welcome to the Chrons!


----------



## scalem X (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe it reads: "I like movies which feature beautiful women."
Alrhough I don't know modern chinese.
Maybe he means "pretty woman"?


----------



## Abbi (Aug 31, 2007)

I rewatch:

The Fog (original)
Halloween (Original)
Breakfast Club
The Big Chill
Terminator 2 (call me shallow....)


----------

